# Pistol caliber rifles for hunting



## tm1669 (Apr 27, 2007)

Cant for the life of me understand why Ohio will let a hunter hunt with a pistol or a shotgun but wont allow a pistol caliber rifle. A lever rifle in 44 magnum with a restriction of 3 cartriges in the rifle isnt any more dangerous the a pistol/shotgun or muzzleloader shooting the exact same 44 saboted bullet at higher velocity. A short barreled 44 mag lever rifle in my hands would be a perfect Ohio woods rifle. Thoughts??


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

I can only agree!!! and look forward to the state accepting the cartridge and not the weapon....I think it would be much safer and put a better shot on the animal, in a carbine instead of a pistol....I have several I would like to hunt with....but until the law changes will hunt with what is legal 
I would rather be in the woods with someone using a carbine then a pistol


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Are you associated with Buckeye Dan?


----------



## dmills4124 (Apr 9, 2008)

I understand what I have heard as the States reason for no high caliber rifles for hunting being the proximity of farm houses to the woods that are hunted and the danger of overshots hitting the occupants in those houses. BUT, every year we have fatalities in the field from hunters not identifying their target before shooting. We have more history of leathal gun injuries on the 4th of July from idiots shooting into the air randomly than from hunters not knowing their backdrop and hurting some farmer in the field or in his barco-lounger sitting in front of his fireplace drinking coco. 
I have a beautiful/accurate win270 that I bought for hunting in Arizona and would love to use here. I know I can make longer more accurate shots with that scoped rifle than any hand gun or shotgun. As of now I only take it out to clean and show it off a couple times a year. It would be nice to use it for what I got it for and thats to fill the freezer. 
I havent heard of any legislation or any rumors of any changes to Ohios hunting regs about caliber laws being changed. OR has something happened that I missed? 
Not meaning to highjack this thread but I think this applies... A quick question for you guys with more gun savy than me. What is the differance between a rifled barrel blackpowder 50cal and say a 270, 308 or 5.56 cal carbine? All being the same with equal scopes, powder and barrel twist with the size lead being the only real differance? That is as far as wild shots and safety is concerned. 
JMTCW
donm


----------



## tm1669 (Apr 27, 2007)

Im talking about pistol caliber carbines, not high power rifles and the difference between a 50 smokepole and a 270 is huge. I dont think high power rifles will ever be allowed in Ohio but a 45-70 lever rifle or TC Encore/Handi rifle?? I can only hope. Not a 45-70 though. I agree with rather have carbine armed hunters over pistol. 
I dont know buckeye dan.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

uhhh......ohio does allow hunting with shotgun.


----------



## Ted Dressel (Dec 16, 2006)

We are talking about appels and pears here.I was raised in WVA.YOU can hunt with a rifle and not to be able to even own a crossbow.THAT WAS 32yrs.ago.I hunt in INDIANA NOW WITH MY HENRY BB.44MAG.hOW GOOD IT FEELS TO HUNT AGAIN WITH WHAT YOU WANT.YES I HAVE HAD MY SHARE OF IDOITS DURING GUN SEASON IN OHIO!THAT SHOULD NOT BE THE CAUSE OF GOOD HUNTERS TO PAY THE PRICE OF THESE DUMB A$$$ES.OH BY THE WAY THAT IS THE RESEASON WHY I DO BOW HUNT WITH A CROSSBOW BECAUSE I WAS TOLD I COULD'NT OWN ONE!


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

I'm not really a hunter but this is on my wish list 

http://www.thureondefense.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=1&Itemid=4


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

The only reasoning behind PCRs not being allowed is the same as any other weapon that has been introduced to Ohio. Money...and the fact that Ohio is always the last one to get on the band wagon with every other state.

All of the states around us allow PCRs for their Deer Gun Season. Also, the ODNR is still pondering about how to limit the magazine capacity of a lever-action rifle.

I don't understand what the hold up could be, nor do I care.  I've gone back to handgun hunting and plan to enjoy it, until they get it together and make a decision.

Bowhunter57


----------

